# Supprimer son au demarrage sur imac-intel



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Salut a tous !!!!


Voilà, je viens de recevoir mon imac-intel !!! youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

Sur mon precedent imac g5, j'avai installé start up sound pour stopper ce son au demarrage qui me les gonfle !!!!!.....déjà qu'au boulot y'a ce satané boing tous les jours !!!!...alors ça suffit !!! j'en ai marre !!! lol   

Mais le problème c'est que sur mac-intel, start up sound n'est pas compatible !!!!:hein: 

Y'a t'il un moyen simple, par code (meme si j'y connai rien...ou autre de baisser ou de supprimer ce satané boing !!!!

Merci a tous de votre aide


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2006)

D'après le site, le support des Mac Intel est là (sans doute encore un peu hésitant, mais là  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2006)

sinon il existe Psst!


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

francisponch a dit:
			
		

> .déjà qu'au boulot y'a ce satané boing tous les jours !!!!...alors ça suffit !!! j'en ai marre !!! lol



L'heureux homme ! Moi au boulot, j'ai remplacé le son de démarrage de Windows par le boing, pour pouvoir rêver que pour travailler aussi,... un jour...  

Par contre, à la maison, préférence pane pour contrôler le boing, surtout sur l'iMac que j'utilise comme radio-réveil = réveillé par iTunes oui, par le boing non !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Moi au boulot, j'ai remplacé le son de démarrage de Windows par le boing !



excellent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

OK cool les amis !!!!     

hier soir je suis allé voir sur start up sound et y'avait pas encore de mise a jour intel !!!...bin voilà !!!!  ...merci !!! 

quant a pssst je vai tester !!! je connaissait pas du tout !!!! a tester donc  

et le boing sur windows !!!! MDR


----------



## JPTK (19 Avril 2006)

Moi je l'aime toujours autant ce boing, il a rien à foutre là, il est bizarre, inutile, terrifiant si le son est trop fort, et c'est certainement pour ça qu'il a bcp de charme. Aujourd'hui on veut rien qui dépasse, on normalise tout et même ce fameux boing agace :hein: 

Enfin moi je dis ça mais je l'entends jamais vu que le mac est relié à la chaîne par la prise jack et vu que j'allume toujours le mac en 1er bah le démarrage est muet.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

lol

je le trouve pas beau ce son !!!!...une intro a la hendrix ou un petit Stone !!! c'est sur que e le couperai pas !!!! et puis il sonne super fort !!! ça fait garde a vous !!!!  

en tout cas bete de le relier a la chaine !!!....je vai essayer de voir ce que je peux faire !!!!


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

Au passage, un peu de culture (en anglais) sur l'origine de ce son

Il est amusant, pour les plus anciens d'entre nous, de se souvenir de ce que ce son était sur les anciens macs (voir par exemple ici pour trouver les fichiers son de tous les anciens Macs)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

cool !!!!  

Je savai pas que ce son etait aussi vieux !!! ..... je pensai mem que c'etai isteve qui nous l'avait dégoté !!!...mais non !!!!! 

sympa


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

d'ou une question qui me viens a l'esprit ????

y'aurait pas moyen de changer ce sboing par un sample ???? façon "mail" lors de la reception de message ????


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

francisponch a dit:
			
		

> d'ou une question qui me viens a l'esprit ????
> 
> y'aurait pas moyen de changer ce sboing par un sample ???? façon "mail" lors de la reception de message ????



Je crois que le fichier son est stocké dans la ROM sur la carte mère... Donc cela demanderait de flasher le firmware de la machine...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

LOL  ......OK !!!!...ah vouai :hein: :rose: :mouais: 

bon bin c'est dommage !!!!     je vai rester comme je suis !!!.dommage !!! une intro de Jimi !!!!!....en lançant son matos !!!!...quelle tuerie !!!!


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Enfin moi je dis ça mais je l'entends jamais vu que le mac est relié à la chaîne par la prise jack et vu que j'allume toujours le mac en 1er bah le démarrage est muet.


Ah? Moi sur mon iMac il me semble que même avec un casque branché le boing sort quand même des HP internes...

Le problème du boing c'est qu'une fois ma femme dormait, j'avais regardé un film, j'aurais bien voulu allumer mon mac mais je ne l'ai pas fait parce que sinon boing


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

ouaip !!! avec un casque ça fait toujours boing !!!! et meme en baissant le son au minimum avant extinction, le boing est toujours present !!!!...en meme temps si il est intégré a la carte mère c'est pas etonnant !!!! 

mais c'est clair que les voisins sont au courant que t'as un mac !!!!


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du boing c'est qu'une fois ma femme dormait, j'avais regardé un film, j'aurais bien voulu allumer mon mac mais je ne l'ai pas fait parce que sinon boing



Dans un cas comme celui-là, ssaie d'appuyer sur F3 au démarrage, normalement, ça devrait couper le boing.


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Avril 2006)

Oui sur les iMac Intel ça fait le son même avec un jack branché 

Par contre je crois que si le son est coupé avant d'éteindre l'ordi y'aura pas de boing
_Ou sinon j'ai rêvé _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

OK je vai essayer ce soir !!!! merci du raccourci !!! connaissait pas !!! 

on reconnait les pros !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Yo les macman !!! 

Bin voila j'ai essayé vos diverses astuces..... 

le coup de F3 est pas mal mais me coupe pas le son complètement.....quant au logiciel pssst il baisse le son mais j'ai pas trouvé la soluce pour diminuer au minimim !!!!

je me suis donc rabattu sur startupsound en version beta !!!!....ça marche nickel comme sur les precedentes version sur g5 ou g4....une fois installer tout se joue dans les pref. système !!!!

je fais plusieurs redemarrage, manipuler plusieurs logiciel et pour le moment pas de bug a signaler malgré que ce soit une béta !!!!!.....mais le désinstalleur est pret au cas ou !!!!!     

en tout cas merci pour tout vos renseignements  , conseils et astuces


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Avril 2006)

moi avant d'eteindre mon mac mini, je coupe le son et le bong y'en a pas au demarrage, mais je prefere le bing  ( je fais cette manip quand je ne veut pas reveiller les voisins )


----------



## chounim (29 Avril 2006)

ouép, pareil, appuyer sur la touche "mute" du clavier avant d'éteindre, et pas de son au démarage, comme, on l'a quand on veut...pratique. (iMac G5)


----------



## bendev (10 Juillet 2006)

Comme expliqué ci-dessus, j'ai pu désactiver (temporairement si besoin) le son de démarrage sur un Mac Mini Intel Core Duo grâce à StartupSound.prefPane.
A cette adresse :
http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/BETA/index.en.html
(cliquer sur Download à droite, puis double-cliquer sur StartupSoundPrefPane.pkg, et suivre les indications pour l'installation.  Ensuite, ouvrir Préférence Systèmes, et l'application s'ouvre depuis Autre)
Pratique pour les démarrages pendant la nuit, lorsque la famille dort paisiblement.
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## bendev (10 Juillet 2006)

Download est à gauche et pas à droite, comme je l'indiquais précédemment.


----------



## pim (10 Juillet 2006)

francisponch a dit:
			
		

> le coup de F3 est pas mal mais me coupe pas le son complètement.....



   

Il ne faut pas appuyer sur F3 puisque tu as un iMac, mais sur la touche _mute_, celle qui représente un haut-parleur, au dessus du *9* et du */* du pavé numérique. F3 c'est pour les portables ! Il faut appuyer sur cette touche et ne pas relâcher.


----------



## Mig69 (12 Juillet 2006)

J'avais un powerbook G4 auparavant et lorsque je branchais un casque sur la prise jack le boing &#233;tait dans le casque. Sur mon Macbook pro &#231;a ne marche plus, c'est assez g&#234;nant dans le train. Quand je suis chez moi ce boing me fait marrer mais dans le train c'est un peu d&#233;rangeant. Ca risque de repousser d'&#233;ventuels switchers


----------



## pim (12 Juillet 2006)

Pourtant il suffit d'appuyer (dans ton cas) sur F3 pendant le d&#233;marrage, chaque fois que c'est g&#234;nant...


----------



## Mig69 (12 Juillet 2006)

Merci ! J'essaierai.


----------



## jan84 (13 Juillet 2006)

j'ai test&#233; Psst, &#231;&#224; marche nikel !!!


----------



## xav69003 (19 Mars 2007)

moi aussi je ne supporte plus ce boing !!!!!!
comment le supprimer , sur mon mac pro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2007)

xav69003 a dit:


> moi aussi je ne supporte plus ce boing !!!!!!
> comment le supprimer , sur mon mac pro ?



tu as testé ? 



tumb a dit:


> sinon il existe Psst!


----------



## Hayam Saury (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai testé "StartupSound.prefPane" Sur Léopard et ça fonctionne très bien, merci de cette astuce.
Mon Mac Alu est maintenant discret.


----------



## zezouf (2 Novembre 2007)

Tu peux installer le préf pane StartupSound d'Arcana... Il fonctionne depuis longtemps sous Mac Gx et intel, y compris sous Léopard.

http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/software.en.html

Ce Panneau de configuration a l'avantage de "tuer" le Boing" de départ mais il peux aussi en réduire le volume. De quoi contenter tout le monde.


----------



## Momille (16 Décembre 2007)

Ce forum est génial !

Vraiment, merci, j'en avais marre de ce truc qui est très aggréssif au réveil lorsque on a oublié de baisser le son et qu'il était au max... 

StartSoundPrefane marche nickel , vraiment super pratique.


----------



## marcelpahud (23 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je vais tester la solution StartupSoundPrefPane... mais j'ai l'impression que sur mon Macbook tout neuf (Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz, Leopard), la production du son au démarrage est totalement aléatoire...

Ce qui est sûr est qu'il se produit quand je suis sur batterie et sans haut-parleurs externes... Mais parfois, sur secteur le son se produit et d'autres fois pas alors que je ne change rien aux préférences sonores dans l'OS... Il m'arrive aussi de travailler souvent en enlevant la batterie histoire de la conserver en bon état.. ('fin, c'est une croyance que j'ai parce que sur mon ancien portable... un PC... la batterie est morte assez vite à force d'être branchée sur le secteur...) et du coup le son, là aussi se produit de manière aléatoire...

C'est grave docteur ? :rateau: 

Et en même temps ce son "marque de fabrique" je trouve que ça fait bien... dans un auditoire de 200 personnes quand vous êtes le seul à posséder un mac, en plus de se voir, ça s'entend  

Bien à vous


----------



## Lutherk (7 Mars 2009)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Ah? Moi sur mon iMac il me semble que même avec un casque branché le boing sort quand même des HP internes...
> 
> Le problème du boing c'est qu'une fois ma femme dormait, j'avais regardé un film, j'aurais bien voulu allumer mon mac mais je ne l'ai pas fait parce que sinon boing




J'ai téléchargé "starup sound" et c'est très bien : plus de son "boing" au démarrage !!!
Enfin, la solution tant recherchée...

A+


----------



## matisk (18 Janvier 2010)

Startup Sound 1.1ß3 ne fonctionne pas sous X.6 (X.6.2 je crois), alors qu'il devrait, bizarre. Je l'utilise pourtant sous X.5.8 sans aucun problème.


----------



## VLF (18 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon ? Il fonctionne très bien chez moi pourtant (Mac OS 10.6.2)&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Sinon Psst!.


----------



## chafpa (18 Janvier 2010)

matisk a dit:


> Startup Sound 1.1ß3 ne fonctionne pas sous X.6 (X.6.2 je crois), alors qu'il devrait, bizarre. Je l'utilise pourtant sous X.5.8 sans aucun problème.


Chez moi, il fonctionne mais après un premier redémarrage


----------



## skaka (19 Janvier 2010)

Pareil, au premier redémarrage il y a toujours le son, mais au second c'est bon.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Janvier 2010)

matisk a dit:


> Startup Sound 1.1ß3 ne fonctionne pas sous X.6 (X.6.2 je crois), alors qu'il devrait, bizarre. Je l'utilise pourtant sous X.5.8 sans aucun problème.





VLF a dit:


> Ah bon ? Il fonctionne très bien chez moi pourtant (Mac OS 10.6.2)


Chez moi aussi il fonctionne (Mac OS 10.6.2), ce qui est trompeur, c'est qu'il faut régler le curseur très très très bas sinon le *booooiiinnnng* reste très agressif :love:


----------



## chafpa (24 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Chez moi aussi il fonctionne (Mac OS 10.6.2), ce qui est trompeur, c'est qu'il faut régler le curseur très très très bas sinon le *booooiiinnnng* reste très agressif :love:


Ou tout simplement cocher la case "muet" et le silence sera parfait et le réglage n'a aucune influence sur le volume du son une fois le Mac démarré


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

Le plus simple (il faut cependant avoir des enceintes externes pour ça), c'est de débrancher ses enceintes, mettre le son de l'ordi à zéro et rebrancher ses enceintes. 

En fait, le « boinggg » du démarrage est diffusé par les enceintes internes de l'iMac au dernier volume réglé avant le branchement des enceintes externes. 


_(personnellement, j'conseille de laisser quand même un chouilla de volume, quitte à l'entendre un tant soit peu au démarrage [même si on l'aime pas] pour s'assurer à chaque fois de la bonne santé de l'ordi!  )_


----------



## Jacques L (27 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> En fait, le « boinggg » du démarrage est diffusé par les enceintes internes de l'iMac au dernier volume réglé avant le branchement des enceintes externes


Le mac qui redémarre, quelque soit le réglage du son avant l'extinction ou le redémarrage fait un *booooiiinnnng d'enfer *si on n'utilise pasStartup Sound 1.1ß3 ou un équivalent, même avec des enceintes extérieures ou un casque.

C'est ce qu'il a toujours fait sur mes macs, pour les autres je ne sais pas


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Le mac qui redémarre, quelque soit le réglage du son avant l'extinction ou le redémarrage fait un *booooiiinnnng d'enfer *si on n'utilise pasStartup Sound 1.1ß3 ou un équivalent, même avec des enceintes extérieures ou un casque.
> 
> C'est ce qu'il a toujours fait sur mes macs, pour les autres je ne sais pas



J'te trouve bien affirmatif.... 

Si j'dis ça, c'est que chez moi je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'aucun logiciel pour réduire le bruit du démarrage sur mon iMac.... :sleep: (j'en ai 4 autres au boulot, et idem pour eux... Mais peut-être que j'ai les seuls iMac à avoir [ou plutôt, à ne pas avoir] ce problème... :sleep: )


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'te trouve bien affirmatif....
> 
> .



Idem, pour avoir un démarrage silencieux (sans app supplémentaire), il suffit de régler le son au minimum avant l'extinction du mac, au démarrage suivant pas de "boing"  testé & approuvé !


----------



## Jacques L (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai raconté des c.......ries :rose: je viens de retester et vous avez tous les deux raison, effectivement le son réglé au mini et le "boing" est tout léger. Par contre j'ai redémarré une deuxième fois en zappant la PRAM et là, rebelotte *booooiiinnnng *en technicolor*, *y compris avec le casque branché puisque le son sort des HP internes du Mac. Alors je n'arrive plus à comprendre pourquoi Startup Sound 1.1ß3 me semblait si indispensable  en même temps, si, parce quand on éteint le Mac on ne pense pas forcément à réduire le son avant, et cet app le fait automatiquement :rateau:

N'empêche je n'aurais jamais dû être aussi afirmatif, excusez-moi


----------



## tsss (28 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> . Par contre j'ai redémarré une deuxième fois en zappant la PRAM et là, rebelotte *booooiiinnnng *en technicolor*, *y compris avec le casque branché puisque le son sort des HP internes du Mac.



Et oui, et c'est bien normal, regarde le contenu de la PRAM, le boing de démarrage en fait parti.
Normal donc qu'après un reset de la PRAM, le volume soit réinitialisé.


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Alors je n'arrive plus à comprendre pourquoi Startup Sound 1.1ß3 me semblait si indispensable


Parce que si tu oublies de couper le son, tu n'entendras rien au démarrage "Normal"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Idem, pour avoir un démarrage silencieux (sans app supplémentaire), il suffit de régler le son au minimum avant l'extinction du mac, au démarrage suivant pas de "boing"  testé & approuvé !




Pour bien insister couper le son avant de l'éteindre = pas de boing :rateau:
Appuyer sur mute pendant le démarrage = pas de boing :rateau:


----------



## MacNights (16 Février 2010)

Avec le startup sound plus de BOing!
Ô joie.
Je dis merci à ceux qui avaient répondu à mon topic (ouvert au mauvais endroit et fermé)!


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

Un ptit UP pour ce sujet...

J'ai trouvé ça, pour ceux qui n'arrive toujours pas à se débarrasser du bruit... (pas essayé par contre)


EDIT : C'était dit juste au dessus.... Okkk..... Bon bref.... :rateau: 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai trouvé ça en recherchant des infos à propos de ce son. 

D'après le livre que je lis en c'moment, Power Play (de Joseph Finder* _[*tiens tiens  ]_), ce son serait en fait issu d'une symphonie de Beethoven, je cite :


_« [...] Vu que j'avais un Apple à  la maison, je savais qu'il produisait en s'allumant un petit jingle qui évoquait l'accord d'ouverture d'une symphonie de Beethoven. [...] »_​

C'est le deuxième livre que je lis de lui, le premier était "Paranoïa" (excellent), et franchement, vu comme il est calé en nouvelles technologies, j'veux bien le croire... Mais j'trouve pas confirmation sur internet...  Quelqu'un le savait? 


Merci à tous, en tout cas, de m'avoir suivi pendant "La petite minute culturelle de Fìx"


----------



## pyro6a (25 Décembre 2010)

bon je désespère donc je poste ici au cas ou quelqu'un aurait la réponse à mon problème :

depuis quelques temps startup sound ne fonctionne plus sur ma machine j'ai essayé toutes les configurations possibles du panneau de préférences et dans tous les cas le jingle d'allumage se fait entendre comme si je n'avais jamais installé le machin dans mes préférences système

alors j'ai bien lu que ce son a son utilité blablabla mais si jamais quelqu'un connait une solution (autre que de mettre le son au minimum avant d'éteindre sa machine, ce que j'oublie systématiquement de faire) ou mieux : un équivalent à ce plugin/logiciel/je-sais-pas-tellement-ce-que-c'est-au-juste, qu'il me le fasse savoir svp

merci d'avance

ps : je suis en 10.6.5 (intel) et j'ai déjà essayé de désinstaller startup sound pour le réinstaller à nouveau (version 1.1b3)
et puis si quelqu'un sait de quelle symphonie précisément est censé être inspiré ce jingle ça m'intéresse aussi parce que là pour le coup je suis sceptique


----------



## Jacques L (28 Décembre 2010)

As-tu fait les maintenances classiques, reconstruction des autorisations, ou Onyx, ça peut changer bien des choses si il y a longtemps que tu ne l'as pas fait. Et la barre de sortie, dernier curseur en bas des réglages son, est-il bien réglé? :mouais:


----------



## pyro6a (3 Janvier 2011)

euh... le niveau de sortie varie constamment sur mon mac... en fonction de mon action sur les touches dédiées du clavier quoi...donc je ne vois pas comment je suis censé le régler une bonne fois pour toute... et puis l'intérêt de ce logiciel ce n'est pas justement de ne pas avoir à régler ce niveau au minimum avant d'éteindre son mac si l'on ne veut pas entendre le son au démarrage ?

sinon j'avais uniquement vérifié les permissions du disque via l'utilitaire dédié du mac. depuis j'ai installé onyx comme tu me l'as conseillé mais j'ai seulement réussi à foutre temporairement en vrac certaines fonctions du finder et d'opera. tout est rentré en ordre après un second redémarrage de la machine mais startup sound ne fonctionnait toujours pas :/

donc pour finir je l'ai désinstallé  mais j'ai réussi à trouver un *logiciel équivalent* ! 
ça s'appelle pssst ça s'installe comme une appli classique (et non pas dans les préférences système comme startup sound) et surtout ça fonctionne en arrière plan sans avoir besoin de faire quoi que ce soit excepté de l'enclencher une bonne fois pour toute lors de sa première utilisation. pour télécharger gratuitement l'appli c'est ici : http://www.satsumac.com/Psst.php


----------



## volpizza (23 Mars 2011)

la soluce c d'appuyer sur la touche F10 de ton clavier avant d'éteindre l'ordi, comme ça au prochain démarrage tu n'auras plus le boing, et il suffira d'appuyer de nouveau sur F10 pour activer le son.


----------



## grostn (29 Mars 2011)

Il a tt a fait raison tu coupe le son avant deteindre et voila pas besoin de telecharger des truc enfin je comprend  c'est galère d'appuyer sur F10:mouais:


----------



## IFrancky (3 Décembre 2011)

Pour info, je suis dans le même cas que Pyro6a. Le son au démarrage me gonfle et startup sound ne fonctionne plus.
Et pour ceux qui rabâche sans cesse "appui sur mute", cela ne fonctionne pas.
Je met le niveau de son au minimum, j'appui sur la touche F10 (faut que je tende un peu plus le bras, mais j'y arrive --> grostn). Je met le niveau des son d'alerte au minimum, il y as un casque branché 24/24 sur la prise jack. Rien n'y fait.


----------



## conanjc (11 Février 2016)

IFrancky a dit:


> Pour info, je suis dans le même cas que Pyro6a. Le son au démarrage me gonfle et startup sound ne fonctionne plus.
> Et pour ceux qui rabâche sans cesse "appui sur mute", cela ne fonctionne pas.
> Je met le niveau de son au minimum, j'appui sur la touche F10 (faut que je tende un peu plus le bras, mais j'y arrive --> grostn). Je met le niveau des son d'alerte au minimum, il y as un casque branché 24/24 sur la prise jack. Rien n'y fait.


Plusieurs autres techniques permettent de stopper le son au démarrage (Terminal, Onyx...) voir Demarrer un MacBook en silence


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2016)

Pourquoi vouloir couper le son qui est un signe indicateur de bonne santé d'un Mac ?

Par défaut, un appui sur la touche F10 coupe le son qui ne se déclenche pas au démarrage, il faut appuyer de nouveau pour le rendre actif. Sinon, regardez du coté de Onyx.


----------



## lolipale (11 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,

Pour les adeptes du Terminal : sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume=%80
Pour le rétablir : sudo nvram -d SystemAudioVolume

Bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2016)

Pas très dur à trouver... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Supprimer+son+au+demarrage+sur+imac ...il y a des variantes, mais déjà dit, le boing au démarrage est un signe de bonne santé d'un Mac.


----------



## lolipale (11 Février 2016)

Pour les vieux routiers ... 
Vous souvenez vous des premiers Mac avec un son de dérapage de voiture et bris de glace au démarrage quand le mac avait un problème ... ? Dommage, cela semble avoir disparu depuis des lustres !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> déjà dit, le boing au démarrage est un signe de bonne santé d'un Mac.



_En soi_, certes - mais _dès potron minet_, dans le crépuscule du matin, le _Chime_ (carillon de démarrage) est une véritable _abomination_, _pour soi-même_  et _pour autrui_. 

Déjà, sous «Mac OS 9», j'avais des scripts d'extinction au démarrage et de ré-allumage à l'ouverture de session. Sous «Mac OS X», j'utilise _ab ovo_ un LogoutHook d'extinction (toujours honoré) et j'utilisais un LoginHook de restauration qui a été honoré jusqu'à «Mavericks» mais qui n'est plus supporté (un cas montrant que, tout apport d'une version d'OS X à une autre étant compensé par une suppression, le solde de la balance évolutive du _plus_ et du _moins_, en bon principe de « Justice », est régulièrement égal à _zéro_) : j'ai donc remplacé le procédé deprecated du LoginHook par une application-maison qui se lance en ouverture de session et restaure le son pour lui faire récupérer le même niveau qu'à la fermeture de session...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Février 2016)

Hello.

Perso pour réduire le Chime sonore de démarrage je fais un :
*sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume="%01"*
et si je veux le remettre :
*sudo nvram -d SystemAudioVolume*

@peluche


----------

